# What are some good scales to learn to start off with shredding?



## DestroyR0Senses (Sep 17, 2005)

I wanna learn shredding. I can do scales like back and forth really quick and clean. what are some recommended scales to build my skills up?


----------



## kovachian (Sep 17, 2005)

There's a million places to go to learn the scales. http://www.harmony-central.com/Features/7String2/ is the first thing to come up under google, looks interesting.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2005)

Check Rusty Cooley's site--he's got some badass 7 string licks up there.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 18, 2005)

What do you wanna do. Play fast,Play Neo-Classical,Metal. Or do you just want licks.?
Here is a few quick stops.


www.chopsfromhell.com Lessons/Licks
www.theshredzone.com Lessons/licks
www.jimmybruno.com My teacher of 5 years his art of Picking is amazing
www.georgebellas.com I think he's the fastest,neo-classical guy ever..
www.marshallharrison.com If you want licks this guys got em'
www.alexmasi.net A hidden treasure that everyone should listen to.
www.joestump..com Fender strat Neo-Classical
www.theodoreziras.com Neo-Classical Monster
www.t-guitar.com One of my favorite soloists.
www.tomkoyto.com Great (R) and lead seven stringer.
www.robburton.us Incredible seven string shredder.


----------



## Vince (Sep 18, 2005)

Jerich.

That list rules dude!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 28, 2007)

umm Bit Comet is your friend.

The instructional vids that have helped me out the most (going from easiest/beginner to hardest/advanced but also most rewarding)

Petrucci- Rock Discipline
Yngwie Malmsteen - REH Master series presents
Paul Gilbert (forget the name)
Michael Angelo Batio- Speed Kills
Rusty Cooley (The Art of Picking)

Start off with the Batio for basics... the other vids are easier but the Batio video teaches all of the essential techniques... if you practice that stuff you will shred by the end of it.
I would say the most bang for your buck you get as far as exercises etc in these is definitely The Art of Picking, or any Rusty Cooley video for that matter (Shred Guitar Manifesto, Extreme Pentatonics, Basic Training)... however these are somewhat advanced... it depends where you are scalar and theory wise right now...

My recommendation to intermediate shredders reading this is get a Rusty Cooley instructional... no bullshit... no leading you by the hand... just tabs... and exercises... and licks... and speed...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2007)

Make sure you learn your arpeggio shapes as well, and how they relate to the scales, as it's really important to be able to start and finish your runs on appropriate chord tones rather than just playing fast, but completely arbitrary, groups of notes.


----------

